# Problem installing MySQL 5.1



## erikf154 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm trying to install mysql-server on freebsd 8.1, however installing and compiling from ports gives the following error:


```
# make install clean
===>  Installing for mysql-server-5.1.51_1
===>   mysql-server-5.1.51_1 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.16 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if databases/mysql51-server already installed
** /usr/ports/GIDs doesn't exist. Exiting.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/local/tinderbox/portstrees/FreeBSD/ports/databases/mysql51-server.
```

I don't understand the error message, never had an issue with mysql like that before...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2010)

Have a look at your ports tree, you seem to be missing /usr/ports/GIDs. This file is needed to get the correct uid/gid for the mysql user.


----------



## erikf154 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks! You were right, the GIDs and UIDs files in /usr/ports were missing, I just copied them from another installation and it worked


----------

